# Replacement for Oster Jerky Seasoning?



## tromaron (Apr 13, 2017)

My supply of Oster Jerky Seasoning is almost out, and since it's no longer manufactured, I need to find a replacement. I always add my own seasonings along with the packs, so I'm trying to find something that tastes similar to the Oster brand, so that my recipe will still work. Any suggestions?


----------



## zdenise (Apr 13, 2017)

Did a quick search and couldn't find much of list of ingredients - spices - very helpful. ;)  Anything on your package?

​Search for "Recipe that duplicates Nesco's (American Harvest's) 1 pound jerky spice kit" at the top of the forum page. Found an old post (2012) in the Drying/Dehydrating section with some blends - might help.

Now I'm off to read more of it - so many ideas...and I'm getting hungry... eating all my gift  haha


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2017)

You might try OwensBBq.com

They have some pretty awesome seasonings for jerky.

Al


----------



## c45br (Apr 14, 2017)

I always preferred Nesco.


----------



## tromaron (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I'll look into these this weekend.


----------

